
Vs Code Hypnotize - aleksandarbos
https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/97529
======
aleksandarbos
just recently discovered while looking at vs code diff. if you look at those
lines, they do not seem to be straight, unless you look at small part of it
due to optical illusion. you can also fixate your look at that area, and move
your head towards screen and back, look what happens! hilarious.

